# Slow/drip feeding/grinding beans observations



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Following the James Hoffman videos has any body else tried it. Using my Feld47 hand grinder the difference is huge. From putting 3 grams in 6 times (my teaspoon) compared to a full 18 grams in one go shot time goes from 36 seconds up to 1 minute. It is obviously a right faff with a hand grinder but its easier to grind but I have to grind so much finer the few beans I use. I only make 1-2 drinks a day so not the end of the world, I was just looking to improve my window of generating a better shot. Taste wise I am finish up on some old beans but have some James Gourmet degassing at the mo but tastes good to me. Anybody else tried it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bagpu55 said:


> Following the James Hoffman videos has any body else tried it. Using my Feld47 hand grinder the difference is huge. From putting 3 grams in 6 times (my teaspoon) compared to a full 18 grams in one go shot time goes from 36 seconds up to 1 minute. It is obviously a right faff with a hand grinder but its easier to grind but I have to grind so much finer the few beans I use. I only make 1-2 drinks a day so not the end of the world, I was just looking to improve my window of generating a better shot. Taste wise I am finish up on some old beans but have some James Gourmet degassing at the mo but tastes good to me. Anybody else tried it.


 Apart from the resulting differences in shot times, is it actually resulting in tastes differences.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haven't heard of people doing that with a hand grinder, but certainly when you single dose an electric, or when the hopper is nearly empty, it is normally observable that it gets coarser and you have to tighten up to get the right grind or maintain the shot time. With electric grinders, many people who don't single dose go to great lengths to avoid this problem, e.g. acrylic tube hoppers with 50mm ball bearings, so that there is always pressure behind the beans. I'm curious to know what the advantages are of deliberately invoking this unstable state of affairs 6x in one shot. Interesting that doing this actually increases your shot time rather than decreases as I would have thought.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Apart from the resulting differences in shot times, is it actually resulting in tastes differences.


 I've only been doing it a week and I've only really got my prep dialled in. I would say it helps me get better shots on a more regular basis than prior and a change in grind is a marginal tastable difference from that of prior. So helps me adjust based on flavour. More consistent I would say.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

hotmetal said:


> Haven't heard of people doing that with a hand grinder, but certainly when you single dose an electric, or when the hopper is nearly empty, it is normally observable that it gets coarser and you have to tighten up to get the right grind or maintain the shot time. With electric grinders, many people who don't single dose go to great lengths to avoid this problem, e.g. acrylic tube hoppers with 50mm ball bearings, so that there is always pressure behind the beans. I'm curious to know what the advantages are of deliberately invoking this unstable state of affairs 6x in one shot. Interesting that doing this actually increases your shot time rather than decreases as I would have thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I think the issue is when using all your beans the grinder doesnot clear/eject the grounds easily as they are backing up so effectively some are being reground again. Putting fewer in means they are ground and cleared before more are put in. Hence using more beans causes finer grinds and longer timed shots


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bagpu55 said:


> Following the James Hoffman videos has any body else tried it. Using my Feld47 hand grinder the difference is huge. From putting 3 grams in 6 times (my teaspoon) compared to a full 18 grams in one go shot time goes from 36 seconds up to 1 minute. It is obviously a right faff with a hand grinder but its easier to grind but I have to grind so much finer the few beans I use. I only make 1-2 drinks a day so not the end of the world, I was just looking to improve my window of generating a better shot. Taste wise I am finish up on some old beans but have some James Gourmet degassing at the mo but tastes good to me. Anybody else tried it.


 Sorry, you grind finer & the shots take longer? Isn't that expected however many beans you feed in?


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Sorry, you grind finer & the shots take longer? Isn't that expected however many beans you feed in?


 Yes and no, if you grind them both at the same setting the grind size is different between them. The full 18gram in one go grind much finer than the ones that are drip fed in. As for uniformity of the grind I have no idea and which is better who knows. Anyway just my observations and didnt know if anyone else had tried it following that video. Worth a watch.


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bagpu55 said:


> Yes and no, if you grind them both at the same setting the grind size is different between them. The full 18gram in one go grind much finer than the ones that are drip fed in. As for uniformity of the grind I have no idea and which is better who knows. Anyway just my observations and didnt know if anyone else had tried it following that video. Worth a watch.


 I did watch it, I didn't recall any conclusions?


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

MWJB said:


> I did watch it, I didn't recall any conclusions?


 No no conclusions. Just for enthusiasts to try and see what their experience is.


----------

